# Got the boat back!



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] Low tide? What's low tide?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

That is one slick ride! Congrats! [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] What did ECC do? Curious how extensive the damage was.


----------



## jacksonrh64 (Jul 27, 2009)

PM sent

Jack


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

the damage was not very extensive at all, all of the damage was cosmetic surface damage to the gelcoat. They scraped it off, re-gelled it and it looks good as new! I haven't seen any of the cracks come back so I'm assuming its good to go. They got it done fast and they really seemed to put alot of energy into making sure it got done right. They even made some cosmetic upgrades I didn't even ask for!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing! Now... get some SLIME on her would ya! ;D


----------



## kbuch312 (Feb 17, 2007)

It really doesn't go shallow enough.
Might lighten the load a little.


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

Man that is a sweet ride you have sold me on a mud motor....now I just have to convince the wife why I need another motor ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

seen this rig in person and can vouch for the repairs being totally top notch, the picture doesnt do this rig justice and now puts me on the fence between a copperhead and the ipb :-/


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

good lookin ipb. what repairs were done? anything special done to the bottom of that skiff. awesome video.


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

So apparently someone put the juju on this rig! I had some problems with the new motor to find out its having some factory issues with the carb or ignition. What you saw in the vid/what southbound saw us running wasn't even close to full power...I'm pushing 3100 RPM right now when I should be pushing 3700 or better!! It's gonna go in for warranty work and it should come back pushing this rig 20+ mph!

If you're willing to break warranty there are guys pushing this motor to make up to 50 hp. I'm not even sure I'd want that much power ripping through mud, I've never been thrown out of a boat and I'd like to keep it like that! 

There's no coating on the bottom, we knew that flat not to have oysters in it. Turns out gelcoat and clearcoat will slide over mud and grass pretty easy!  

The repairs were stress cracks in the gelcoat around the transom and the drain hole, as well as a crack between liner and hull at the transom where the foam was filled. Another crack in the gunwhale was fixed as well. All the repaired areas look brand spankin new.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

that was... AWESOME!


----------

